# Canada negotiating perimeter security deal with U.S.



## GAP (9 Dec 2010)

Canada negotiating perimeter security deal with U.S.
STEVEN CHASE OTTAWA— From Globe and Mail Wednesday, Dec. 08, 2010
Article Link

Stephen Harper’s Conservatives are negotiating a perimeter security agreement with the United States – a deal designed to ensure the vital trade flow between Canada and its largest trading partner is not choked off by the aggressive U.S. security bureaucracy.

“We intend to work together to defend and protect the land, maritime, air and cyberspace domains of both the United States and Canada and to enhance the security of our integrated transportation and communication networks,” says a draft version of a declaration on a possible deal obtained by The Globe and Mail. 

“We intend to pursue a perimeter approach to security, working together within, at and away from the borders of our two countries in a way that supports economic competitiveness, job creation and prosperity, and in a partnership to enhance our security and accelerate the legitimate flow of people and goods between our two countries.”

Since the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorism attacks in the United States, Canada has fought a constant battle to convince the Americans that bilateral commerce needs to be protected from the ever-expanding U.S. security clampdown that is clogging trade with new rules and procedures. Increasing border controls, for instance, in recent years have forced companies to abandon just-in-time shipping and stockpile goods to reduce the risks of transaction delays in cross-border trade.

It’s not clear how close Canada and the United States are to signing a deal that would more closely intermesh Canadian and U.S. security bureaucracies. The Prime Minister’s Office refused to comment on the matter on Wednesday evening, and Canadian officials denied an announcement is imminent.

The draft statement says the two countries intend to establish a “Beyond the Border Working Group” of officials to implement and oversee the agreement. In Canada, the Privy Council Office would take the lead, while in the United States it would be national security staff within the White House.

“We intend for the BBWG to report to their respective leaders within 120 days of the signing of this declaration with a joint plan of action to realize the goals of this declaration,” it says. 
More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2011)

DFAIT collecting public input on the proposed model until 21 Apr 11:


> The Honourable Peter Van Loan, Minister of International Trade, and the Honourable Denis Lebel, Minister of State (Economic Development Agency of Canada for the Regions of Quebec), acting on behalf of the Honourable Lawrence Cannon, Minister of Foreign Affairs, today announced the launch of a public consultation on the shared vision for Canada-U.S. perimeter security and economic competitiveness enunciated February 4, 2011, in a joint declaration by Prime Minister Stephen Harper and President Barack Obama.
> 
> “The Government of Canada is focusing on creating jobs and expanding economic growth through free, open and secure trade with the United States,” said Minister Van Loan, speaking at the Rainbow Bridge in Niagara Falls, Ontario. “We are seeking Canadians’ input on ways both countries can move forward to a safer, more secure and prosperous future. I invite all interested parties to make their views known.”
> (.... )
> ...



General principles of the framework:  "Beyond the Border: A Shared Vision for Perimeter Security and Economic Competitiveness"

Key themes?


> * Addressing threats early
> * Trade facilitation, economic growth and jobs
> * Integrated cross-border law enforcement
> * Critical infrastructure and cyber-security



Share your thoughts (10,000 characters or less) here.
Share your thoughts (files smaller than 4MB) here.


----------

